# Libre now $99



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://blogs.publishersweekly.com/blogs/PWxyz/?p=1964

Et tu, Kindle? Et tu, nook?

Libre: $99
Kobo: $129


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I just hope that people are not expecting the Libre to have an e-ink screen, 'cause if they are they might be disappointed to find that it uses a "Monochrome Reflective Light LCD".


----------

